

Request HN: please add your email to your profile - kgermino

Just a reminder that anything typed into the email field is not publicly visible (edit: not visible to anyone except pg and a few other admins) so please put your email address into the about field of your profile.  This way it is visible to other HNers so that they can contact you.  Thanks.<p>Click on your username in the upper-right corner of your browser and add your email address to the <i>about</i> field.
======
mdaniel
May i ask what your argument is for requesting this?

I didn't realize that there was no "pass through" contact link, so maybe that
should be the target of your request.

~~~
Locke1689
It's been pretty useful before. Wanting to contact other HN'ers about specific
things is fairly common and there's no private messaging system. I agree that
it would help if PG could add a contact link, but he seems a bit busy lately.

------
wccrawford
It's optional for a reason. If people want to give away that information, they
will.

~~~
mindcrime
My experience has been that a lot of people don't realize that the email field
in their profile is hidden except to pg and admins. People who probably DO
want to be able to be contacted by other HN'ers, fail to put their contact
info in their "about" box because they don't know they need to.

------
nametoremember
If someone wants to contact me, they can reply to one of my recent comments to
ask for my email.

------
plurinshael
...Isn't registration still free? How is it not publicly visible if other
hackers (HNers) can view it? I think I will add my email anyway... I am not
anonymous. Just wondering about your logic.

~~~
Locke1689
The _email_ field is invisible. If you add it to your profile it's world-
visible. I still think the usefulness outweighs spam risk, though.

------
rhizome
It's not just visible to "other HNers," it's visible to _everybody_. Bit of a
tone-deaf request.

------
japherwocky
Nice try, spammers

~~~
japherwocky
pfft, it's funny, pokes fun at the "reddit is invading" meme, and answers his
question by showing _why_ people don't put their email addresses in an easily
scrapeable / semi-public forum. In 3 words! Screw you, downvoters!

